# Permernant Coder Position Available!!



## bligon@aerotek.com (Sep 9, 2013)

Description
 Codes diagnosis and procedures from medical records for the purpose of reimbursement, research and compliance with regulations.  Enters codes and statistical data into information system.  Coordinates follow-up to assure records are coded and data entered consistent with requirements.
Qualifications

High school diploma or equivalent.  Formal education in coding preferred.  Formal education in medical terminology, anatomy and physiology or equivalent experience. 

Medical office or Health Information Management Department experience in coding.  Working knowledge of ICD-CM and CPT coding standards and practices.  Minimum of five years experience preferred in inpatient coding. 

Certified Coding Specialist (CCS), Certified Professional Coder (CPC), Registered Health Information Technician (RHIT) or Registered Health Information Administrator (RHIA).

Job
 Health Information Management/Coding
Primary Location
 New Mexico-Las Cruces

Please contact at bligon@aerotek.com


----------



## colleenhuntington@yahoo.com (Sep 10, 2013)

*permanent coder position*

Where is this located?


----------



## jamesrtaylor (Sep 10, 2013)

colleenhuntington@yahoo.com said:


> Where is this located?



Primary Location
New Mexico-Las Cruces


----------



## ghuggins84@gmail.com (Oct 29, 2013)

Are there any remote positions available?


----------

